# Codec Problem mit Motion JPEG + Adobe Premiere



## Ingolo (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein problem mit Adobe Premiere. Und zwar lassen sich meine clips die ich mit der digicam gedreht hab nicht von Premiere reinholen. Da zeigts an das es sich um einen nicht unterstützen codec handelt und Premiere somit die videos nicht reinholen kann. Ich hab das ganze mal mit GSPOT durchlaufen lassen und da kommt das raus:

Nun meine Frage. Wie kann ich es schaffen das mein Premiere diese Clips an nimmt?


----------



## Ingolo (5. Januar 2006)

Danke. Herzlichen Dank. Ist geklärt.
Danke für die außreichende Hilfe.


----------



## axn (6. Januar 2006)

Erzähl uns doch wie, dann können wir dem nächsten helfen, der fragt.


----------



## Ingolo (6. Januar 2006)

Einfach auf mainconcept.com oder .de gehen und dort nach dem codec suchen und installieren. Ist aber leider nur ein Demo. Aber besser als nichts.


----------

